# viper wench struggling



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

my wench is a lil over a year old an last spring was the last time i used it,my problem is i found out it had a bad contactor switch this fall an now the wench wont work at all when i bypass the whole system.do i need to take the motor assy loose an check for moisture in the motor assy itself?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

How are you bypassing it? If you're touching the winch cables (not to be confused with the cable that comes out the front for pulling, lol) directly to a battery and the winch does nothing, I'd say it's time to take the motor apart and have a look.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i just cleaned the motor out on my viper. good as new. i should have taken pics. i sealed it back up with rtv


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> How are you bypassing it? If you're touching the winch cables (not to be confused with the cable that comes out the front for pulling, lol) directly to a battery and the winch does nothing, I'd say it's time to take the motor apart and have a look.


 using battery cables an all it does is arc both ways.origional leads are disconnected when this is tried too.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Time to take it apart and see what's happening.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

took the motor assy apart an cleaned it well sanded all contacts an armature an magnets with 180 grit,still doing the same thing,do yall think the wench drum might be froze up next?


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

wench drum not froze up but now the negative terminal on the winch is smokin when you press the switch,new contacter installed too. what next?


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

i bought a viper just about a month ago, and when i got it home and hooked it up i tried it and all it would do was click whenever i hit a button. when i called up motoalliance and spoke to their warrenty guy he said it was the berring. to make the story short i got a new motor and berring from them and now it's good as new.. i would try to pull the berring off the motor and make sure it spins freely on the shaft. hope this helps


----------

